# How to tell if your doe has mastitis? **Update picture of doe udder



## Arabiansnob (Aug 4, 2012)

I have a question, how do you no if your goat has mastitis?  My I went to touch my Nigieran doe's udder and she kinda had a bad spell when i touched it.  She isn't a milker and her baby is no longer nursing.  It dosent look like its swelled up or anything, there does look to be some black spots kinda like liver spots on people's heads.   Any information would be greatly appreciated!



Update:  I checked her udder again and the last few days have been hot so her udder was warm and the tips of her udder was kinda hard



Here is a picture i took of my does udder?  Does this look normal?


----------



## boykin2010 (Aug 4, 2012)

It would be  hard swollen and hot.  If it doesn't appear swollen and it's not hot then it probably isn't mastitis.  I think the spots are normal.


----------



## Mzyla (Aug 8, 2012)

You can tell a lot by the look of her milk.
Examine the milk almost like with "magnifying glass"
Look for clots (something like pin head size cottage cheese)
Any discoloring (that could be from "off white" to pinkish/brown)
See if the milk is either watery or sort of slimy.
if you find any of the above - that is infection (plainly speaking)
and mastitis in medical term.


----------



## Mzyla (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh, so sorry , I guess I didn't read it your post thoroughly.
Now I see that your goat is Not a milker


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 8, 2012)

The doe would run an above normal tempurature and more than likely go off feed.


----------

